# Anyone have a Dean Dave Mustaine VMNT?



## big_aug (Jun 22, 2015)

Anyone have experience with these flying v's? They're made in Korea right? I have a USA Dean, and it's probably the best guitar I've ever owned. I really want a V, and the Mustaine signature models with the flame tops are probably the best looking ones out there. Anyone own one and care to comment? I can't play one as none of my local shops carry them.


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 22, 2015)

I've owned both a VMNTx (United Abomination) and a VMNT (Rust In Peace)

I cannot stress enough that these are hands down the worst guitars I have ever owned. Stay away.

They look cool but from my experience build quality is piss poor


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a USA VMNT from 2008, should be one of the first 300 released to the public. It is hands down my best guitar. It plays superb, i didn't even change the stock pickups because they are amazing = especially for active pickups.
(Unfortunately i don't play it that often cause it has a Dave Mustaine autograph on it)

But even as a Dean Fanboy  i have to say that you should stay away from the cheap guitars. They really really can be a hit or a bad miss. I played a few and don't found them bad to be honest (even Dave Mustaine playes the regular Korea-made on stage sometimes cause they're lighter than the USA ones) but you can feel the difference in quality and sound. 

You say that you are confident to the USA Made quality from Dean so probably you should try out a USA VMNT ? (and try the Zero too)


----------



## vkw619 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cloudy said:


> I've owned both a VMNTx (United Abomination) and a VMNT (Rust In Peace)
> 
> I cannot stress enough that these are hands down the worst guitars I have ever owned. Stay away.
> 
> They look cool but from my experience build quality is piss poor



I agree with him whole heartily. I also owned the United Abomination model (won in a contest) and after spending a couple hundred dollars on techs, I couldn't get it to play/sound right for the life of me. I ended up selling it because it was just too much to handle.


----------



## manu80 (Jun 23, 2015)

Had a LTD DV8, a Dean VMNT and a jackson SIG (japan)
The Jackson is above the latter 2, but the Dean and the LTD were really close in terms of weight and quality overall.
I found the dean to be well finished (on the model I had), no big flaws or whatsoever. The only strange thing about the dean is - it's personnal- the feeling that the guitar was easily "breakable", it felt a bit fragile to me. Didn't have the same feeling on the LTD though, despite the same weight.
Sold the 2 to get a jackson Mustaine (Bill lawrence/SD equiped) and it's definitely different  (nostalgia must help  )


----------



## big_aug (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks like I'm probably going to hold off and score a USA model on the used market. I got my Custom Shop ML used at a great price so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Tunedbeats (Jun 23, 2015)

I like my rust in peace VMNT, but i must admit i don't own any real high end guitar so i might be missing out on something


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 23, 2015)

I've had one of the first run of Angel of Deth VMNT in, like, 2008, and it was a pretty good guitar, save for the bridge which was a P.O.S.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jun 23, 2015)

I've only tried the import ones, but for the money, I'd get something else.
USA Deans can be had for a very good price, if you just keep your eyes open


----------



## electriceye (Jun 23, 2015)

I've been eying those limited Mustaine models for $1099. But have yet to find a decent review. I'm just so hesitant to buy any MIK guitars. I was *this* close to scoring a used USA Mustaine Zero korina a month ago, but it was just out of reach and wouldn't have been a smart move, financially. Too bad, because it was $1650...


----------



## stevexc (Jun 23, 2015)

electriceye said:


> I'm just so hesitant to buy any MIK guitars.



In most cases, I wouldn't be hesitant if I were you. Aside from the Dean sigs that are getting slammed here, most anything coming out of World tends to be fantastic value. I swear by LTD Deluxes when it comes to a dependable, well-built ~$1000 guitar.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 23, 2015)

Cloudy said:


> I've owned both a VMNTx (United Abomination) and a VMNT (Rust In Peace)
> 
> I cannot stress enough that these are hands down the worst guitars I have ever owned. Stay away.
> 
> They look cool but from my experience build quality is piss poor



What was wrong with the "Rust in peace" VMNT?  
Reason I'm asking is because I do want to add a Dean Dave Mustaine V to my guitar collection (and also play it) and since Rust in peace is one of my favorite albums, I figure I can kill 2 birds with 1 stone with that particular guitar.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 23, 2015)

I own an LTD DV8-R (that now has the emg jh set in it, ironic?) that I will never get rid of. I briefly had in my possession an Angel of Deth VMNT which looked pretty rad and played pretty well. I also had a friend who had one of the cheaper VMNT's which needed a pickup upgrade pretty bad, and felt cheap overall. 

I think if you shoot for the $1k range you'll be pretty happy.


...I play my mustaine LTD with Hetfield pickups into my EVH amp....


----------



## Edika (Jun 23, 2015)

I was really interested in the Angel of Deth model. I tried a black VMNT to see if I like the feel and sound of the guitar and was underwhelmed. It felt cheap in general but had a close enough price to an MIJ Jackson RR24 at that period of time.


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 23, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> What was wrong with the "Rust in peace" VMNT?
> Reason I'm asking is because I do want to add a Dean Dave Mustaine V to my guitar collection (and also play it) and since Rust in peace is one of my favorite albums, I figure I can kill 2 birds with 1 stone with that particular guitar.



The neck moved quite a bit, and tuning stability was pretty terrible. I loved how it looked but it was not a good player.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jun 23, 2015)

The VMNTx that I tried seemed pretty poor. Saying that, I do own a Angel of Deth VMNT, and I quite like it. Not the best guitar for sure, but plays well and sounds good.


----------



## electriceye (Jun 24, 2015)

Cloudy said:


> The neck moved quite a bit, and tuning stability was pretty terrible. I loved how it looked but it was not a good player.



How did it move if it's a neck-thru??


----------



## manu80 (Jun 24, 2015)

the peace sells is bolt on, but not the RIP


----------



## electriceye (Jun 24, 2015)

manu80 said:


> the peace sells is bolt on, but not the RIP



Oh, geez. I didn't know any of them were BO.


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 24, 2015)

electriceye said:


> How did it move if it's a neck-thru??



Neck throughs still move, the rust in peace in particular started to helix about 3 months into me owning it. Thing was warp city.


----------



## Charvel55 (Nov 20, 2015)

I own A flying V VMNT 1 made in Korea, I find the build quality excellent, i bought the guitar second hand for a very good price, the neck is very fast compared to my other guitars in my collection, the pickups are everything you need in order to play live in a metal band. The one thing that bothers me but this is personal is how light the guitar is. I ve never had a warped neck or tuning problem with it. If I had to buy this guitar for the actual list price or 1000 I dont think this would have been my first choice but for 400 second hand, its hard to beat


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 20, 2015)

I had one for a while, but it felt like something was "missing"....
Then two weeks later half of the frets separated from the board! 
Soooo I sent it back and got something different.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 21, 2015)

I owned two... The best thing about them is the pickups. I would suggest looking elsewhere because the QC is suspect. Sadly. I wanted to love them both more than I did.


----------



## jonsick (Nov 28, 2015)

I also have a Rust In Peace V. 

I wouldn't go as far to say as the quality is so bad, but the fretwire that comes on the stock guitar is so incredibly thin and weedy, I'm amazed how anybody can make it play. 

I had mine refretted for 6100 gauge and the difference is immense. It's easily one of the best budget guitars I have owned. That said I haven't had it out of its case in a couple of years now. I have Jackson KV2s and they run my world.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Nov 29, 2015)

I dig them. Been gassing for a V for a while anyways. One of the few Dean's I like since it doesn't have an ugly, obnoxious headstock.


----------



## NuBz (Jan 16, 2016)

manu80 said:


> the peace sells is bolt on, but not the RIP



Neither are bolt on.


----------

